# Vertical Jig tenons



## Millwright Ron (Feb 8, 2010)

Does anyone know of a jig that will cut a tenon in a vertical position using a router bit?
Millwright Ron


----------



## Timberwerkz (Jan 1, 2010)

Ron,

Leigh's FMT and super FMT are verticle tenon jigs. I'm cheap and like to build my own jigs so here is a picture of mine in use. One of the picture shows some cherry Chair rails I just cut on it. I can cut just about any angle tenon I want simple or compound angle

Chris


----------



## laxknut (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm pleased with my Leigh MFT, but many of these shop-made jigs (like that above) are really impressive.
Timberwerkz- what make/dimension bit do you choose for the longest possible tenons?


----------



## smoedano (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi, Ron, Do you have the plans of your tenon jig to share?


----------



## smoedano (Feb 16, 2010)

Sorry Chris, the design is your, do you have the plans to share?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bill

Just a butt in post how about the bits below for the longest tenons possible .

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-pc-1-2-SH-3-B...ViewItemQQptZRouters_Bits?hash=item1e5a6ba11e

1pc 1/2" SH 3/8"Dia. 3" Extra Long Straight Router Bit - eBay (item 130361671941 end time Feb-23-10 19:54:08 PST)

=========



laxknut said:


> I'm pleased with my Leigh MFT, but many of these shop-made jigs (like that above) are really impressive.
> Timberwerkz- what make/dimension bit do you choose for the longest possible tenons?


----------



## munruben (Feb 6, 2010)

I would be interested to see plans of the jig too.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Ron:

OK, situation here. You will find that a tenon cut on a table saw, vertically can be cut on a router table, horizontally. Use a right angle backing block to hold the tenon material at 90 degrees.


----------



## laxknut (Oct 17, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Bill
> 
> Just a butt in post how about the bits below for the longest tenons possible .
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob, I'm going to order one. the longest CMT I've now is 4"/ 2.5", and a Leigh spiral that is 3.5/ 2.5". I can use that extra 1/2 " for door M/Ts.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Millwright Ron said:


> Does anyone know of a jig that will cut a tenon in a vertical position using a router bit?
> Millwright Ron


See Pat Warner's site Dovetail Tenoner

He talks of a dovetail tenoner but it was originally for regular tenons.

More at Sliding Dovetails, DEWALT.com

I've included pics of mine and, just in case you want one, a simple mortice jig as well. (I should have photographed the stop plates the other way around)

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Here's just one more that will do it all just like the FMT system..but for much less 

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/10133-birch-m-t-jig.html

http://cgi.ebay.com/Sears-Craftsman...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item1c0fe445c5
=========


----------



## Timberwerkz (Jan 1, 2010)

I actually don't have plans for the jig. I just made it up as I went along. Hd to cut the top twice. I will gladly make some plans to share though.

Laxknut I have a CMT 1/2"d 1"cutter length bit in the router now and a couple of Whiteside 1/2"d 2"cutter length bits. Most of what I do at this time doesn't need a tenon longer than that right now
Chris


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Amazon.com: CMT 800.627.11 Tenon Cutting Router Bit Set: Home Improvement


========


----------

